# Filipino American not qualified for dual citizenship roll call.



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

I was born in 1972 in the U.S. 8 months too early to qualify for dual citizenship(you're golden after Jan 1973). Pi**es me off &#55357;&#56864;. lol  I grew up in Pampanga back in the mid 70s and early 80s and can speak both Tagalog and Kapampangan (I need a refresher course) a little. Any Fil-Ams out there frustrated you can't qualify for dual citizenship?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am not Fil-Am but seriously what is the benefit to dual citizenship, other than land ownership? The blue US passport is much more useful for travel...


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Tukaram said:


> I am not Fil-Am but seriously what is the benefit to dual citizenship, other than land ownership? The blue US passport is much more useful for travel...


For starters, no need to report to the BI every few months and fly out every year just to renew your Visa stay. I can buy a house. I can vote. I can work. I can go to school here without worrying about a visa. I can apply for other things without an investigation. Plus , at least for me, I grew up here and lived the culture (I have the peklats or scars to prove that lol). My ancestors are from Pampanga. Filipino pride.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Also, this whole thing smacks of age discrimination. What's the difference between a FilAm with Pinoy parents born before 1972 vs a FilAm born after 73? People in my generation are gonna be pulling in corporate or private pensions along with SS soon. You'd think they would accommodate us. Otherwise, other countries will look better for these "Filipinos" to retire in.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

I meant public pension vs private(i. e. retired school teacher).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

68Whiskeymike6, I think you might be the first on this forum or since I've been a part of it to relay your situation and I don't think it's unique either because I'm sure many Philippine Americans do return with their pensions, actually I do know one guy but I haven't' heard from him in a long time and I forgot what his forum name was but I do remember he ended up using the SRRV so now I understand from your situation why Phil/Am go the SRRV route because some have American wifes or qualify as former military Veterans.

I've met a few Philippine American citizens retired at my bank and actually that's the best place to find and strike conversation other than trying to make sense of this with Immigration and you are right the pension money does help out the economy but the rules are somewhat tough on foreigners regardless. 

I was standing in the grocery line and this Philippine man behind me spoke perfect English and he said where are you from and my reply was that I am retired US Navy and he said that he sees many many guys just like me all the time his facial expression was sort blank lol... So I sort of got the point and I am not Philippino and it seems that even though we are welcome as foreigners "you now" not much is taken in account for how we contribute to the economy I hear more about OFW's and their contributions.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> 68Whiskeymike6, I think you might be the first on this forum or since I've been a part of it to relay your situation and I don't think it's unique either because I'm sure many Philippine Americans do return with their pensions, actually I do know one guy but I haven't' heard from him in a long time and I forgot what his forum name was but I do remember he ended up using the SRRV so now I understand from your situation why Phil/Am go the SRRV route because some have American wifes or qualify as former military Veterans.
> 
> I've met a few Philippine American citizens retired at my bank and actually that's the best place to find and strike conversation other than trying to make sense of this with Immigration and you are right the pension money does help out the economy but the rules are somewhat tough on foreigners regardless.
> 
> I was standing in the grocery line and this Philippine man behind me spoke perfect English and he said where are you from and my reply was that I am retired US Navy and he said that he sees many many guys just like me all the time his facial expression was sort blank lol... So I sort of got the point and I am not Philippino and it seems that even though we are welcome as foreigners "you now" not much is taken in account for how we contribute to the economy I hear more about OFW's and their contributions.


Hoooah. Thanks for your service. Yeah, that guy in the grocery line should just mind his own business. Your mullah helps the local economy. Im currently waiting for my SRRV.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I am not Fil-Am but seriously what is the benefit to dual citizenship, other than land ownership? The blue US passport is much more useful for travel...


the permanent returnof a dual citizen can bring all of his/her HHGs with no penalties as long as they own a home in the PI and th goods arive within 90 days of their permanent return. Also, even using the US passport when they return from oberseas. There is no limit on how long they can stay...no visa issues just show your dual citizen paperwork and the effect is as though you used your PH passport.


----------

